# New to forum - can anyone recommend ground beans?



## harrissa (Dec 29, 2012)

I am a fan of Illy ground coffee - but it is pretty expensive - does anyone have any similar tasting alternatives they can recommend.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Welcome to Coffee Forums UK Harrissa

What tastes do you like in coffee or wine?

Once we know either we can suggest some beans to try.

Most roasters supply both wholebean and ground. You will need to specify filter grind or espresso grind when ordering.


----------



## harrissa (Dec 29, 2012)

Does this help - Costa - ewww too weak, Starbucks OK'ish, Cafe Nero a tad too strong for me, Illy just right

In wine I like a Rioja - full bodied, fruity and robust taste but not too strong


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

I'd perhaps check out some Sumatran beans like Union Gajah Mountain, or Takengon Gayon mountain from Waitrose or HasBean.


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

I've just bought a starter pack from has bean for £24 delivered. 5 x 250g packs. I also looked at a web by called union roasted which also does various packs. I liked the loom of their medium roast starter packs at about £25 delivered for 5 x 250g packs. Hth


----------

